# Lithuanian: to booze



## vierama

Hi all,

I'm looking for a slang, derogatory, profanity vulgar Lithunian word for drinking alcohol every day, and I found this one "ipises" on the internet, allegedly it means "drunk".
However, is it a noun? Or an adjective? Or a past participle in Lithuanian? Does anybody know this word? Can you give me example sentences with this word? Actually, I need to translate "here males booze" or similar, in a curse way, into Lithuanian.


----------



## arbokas

"alchašas" - (noun) derogatory word for a person who drinks alcohol every day.
įpisęs is a past participle and I think everybody knows what it means but not use everyday. Well know phrase: "neįpisęs nesuprasi"

"here males booze" I would translate to "čia vyrai girtuokliauja"
maybe other alternatives - "čia vyrai (maukia/laka) nesustodami, čia vyrai lėbauja"


----------



## vierama

arbokas said:


> "alchašas" - (noun) derogatory word for a person who drinks alcohol every day.
> įpisęs is a past participle and I think everybody knows what it means but not use everyday. Well know phrase: "neįpisęs nesuprasi"
> 
> "here males booze" I would translate to "čia vyrai girtuokliauja"
> maybe other alternatives - "čia vyrai (maukia/laka) nesustodami, čia vyrai lėbauja"



Thank you very much, what are infinitive verbs for maukia, laka, girtuokliauja, lėbauja, as internet dictionaries did not find these words (or translated them as e.g. screaming) and what is plural of alchašas and what do you think of "
*Prisigerti*"  that is found in internet dictionaries? Is this word order correct: čia girtuokliauja vyrai?


----------



## arbokas

maukti - to swig (not only alcohol it fits to all types of liquid);
lakti - to lap (like an animal);
girtuokliauti - to drink hard/heavily, to drink like a fish, to booze; to bib, to be on the bottle
lėbauti - (this word the most wide more than just to drink alcohol) to racket about/around, to go on the racket, to be on the loose  
alchašas (plural. alchašai) - alcohol addict who drinks all types of alcohol some drink even that has an alcohol within like a window cleaner and as a rule are asocial people.
prisigerti - to drink as much as you can till you start to feel very ban or even lose consciousness. This verb rare is being used in present tense so in your sentence do not fit. 

Words order of "čia girtuokliauja vyrai" is good.


----------



## vierama

arbokas said:


> maukti - to swig (not only alcohol it fits to all types of liquid);
> lakti - to lap (like an animal);
> girtuokliauti - to drink hard/heavily, to drink like a fish, to booze; to bib, to be on the bottle
> lėbauti - (this word the most wide more than just to drink alcohol) to racket about/around, to go on the racket, to be on the loose
> alchašas (plural. alchašai) - alcohol addict who drinks all types of alcohol some drink even that has an alcohol within like a window cleaner and as a rule are asocial people.
> prisigerti - to drink as much as you can till you start to feel very ban or even lose consciousness. This verb rare is being used in present tense so in your sentence do not fit.
> 
> Words order of "čia girtuokliauja vyrai" is good.


HUGE THANKS!!!


----------



## mO_ok

I may be late to the party, but only wanted to add words like 'kvasinti' (to drink, slang) and 'chronius' (a drunk, also derogatory slang) ^_^


----------



## vierama

You are not late, welcome to the Lithuanian drinking .
Is kvasinti derogatory?
how to conjugate it in this sentence?: here males drink.

how to tell in plural?: these males are chronius.


----------



## mO_ok

Cheers, vierama *_^ Kvasinti is derogatory and usually associated with alcoholic beverages. In the given sentence it would acquire this form: čia vyrai kvasina. The plural of chronius is chroniai, thus šitie vyrai yra chroniai. However, as usual, the context is vital, because some words are more stylistically appropriate in, say, 60's literary style and others in 90's youth slang.


----------

